# 25 Mile TT Comp Record goes to Bottrill



## gds58 (7 Sep 2014)

Matt Bottrill is clearly on fire at the moment. He broke the '25' Comp' Record today in the Port Talbot Wheelers 25 on one of the countries quickest '25' courses. New record is now 45m 43s taking three seconds off Mike Hutchinsons previous mark. Outstanding ride again.


----------



## Spartak (8 Sep 2014)

gds58 said:


> Matt Bottrill is clearly on fire at the moment. He broke the '25' Comp' Record today in the Port Talbot Wheelers 25 on one of the countries quickest '25' courses. New record is now 45m 43s taking three seconds off Mike Hutchinsons previous mark. Outstanding ride again.



Flew past me ...... 

Great conditions yesterday & well organised event.


----------



## Herzog (8 Sep 2014)

Very tasty!


----------

